# Congrats to Alleyyooper!



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Alleyyooper has agreed to ALSO moderate the Beekeeping board!

It has been decided that 2 moderators on each forum is better than one: with 2 moderators we can cover for each other when one of us goes out of town, or is needed elsewhere. We can even talk over a tough modding decision, if a tough modding decision must be made. 

I am DELIGHTED that my co-moderator is a person with so much beekeeping experience!

Terri


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

:dance: If I don't have enough experience, I also have 12 different books some were only published a couple years ago.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Al ,, you took on being a moderator ,, you are one with experience in most of keeping and still open to new ways ,, you will be a good experienced moderator ,,, not that I have ANY complaints of the ones that we had/have ... just I feel more is better as it takes a lot of time to do it right/good .. :croc::shrug:


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Aw shucks tom I ain"t so special. My Old friend Billy said to be open to new things so I have been.
Billy is who gave me my first cell punch tool also.

 Al


----------

